# Surprise success for my Severums - what to feed the offspring



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a pair of Rotkeil Severums that started laying eggs on a regular basis every 3 weeks or so. They would protect the eggs, but after 3 days the eggs would turn white and would be gone the next day. This cycle repeated for 7 or 8 times now and I thought the male might just not be sexually mature yet.
End of last week they went at it again and I didn't think twice once I saw the eggs were gone. However, they still sort of hovered around their rock and defended it. Well, last night I spent some more time watching and suddenly saw about 30 little wigglers swimming around.
I haven't even prepared any food for them as I didn't think they would be successful yet anyway.

So here's the question: what and how should I feed the babies? 
Is it too late for them to set up a brine shrimp hatchery? What's the best and most economic way to do?
Any other proven foods?
When, if at all, should I take them out into a separate tank?
Thanks for all hints tips and tricks.

As I know the questions will come, here are the stats:
210g tank
Eheim 2080 and 2075
Temp 79F
2 Rotkeil Severums
4 Bala Sharks
7 Angle Fish
1 common Pleco
1 Bristlenose Pleco


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

In a community tank with plecos, you're probably not going to have much success. The parents can guard the babies during the day but the babies will be helpless at night, when most catfish are most active. You need to consider transferring this batch and/or the parents in the future to their own tank.


----------



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

So far they are still alive and well. They are even further out than yesterday. They just about doubled the space they swim in. I crushed some NLS food and squirted it right into their little indentation in the gravel. Can't really tell if they went for it. If they make it another few days I have to look into setting up a grow out tank...


----------

